# Lake Francis Case



## njwaterfowl (Oct 6, 2005)

Anyone got a report on the fish bitting at Lake Francis Case ?


----------



## jb7mmstw (Dec 2, 2005)

There's been good fishing on Lake Sharpe but only about 6 inches of ice this weekend.


----------



## njwaterfowl (Oct 6, 2005)

Yea at chamberlian there is no ice where you fishin on sharpe


----------

